# expiration of DAP silicone?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have some DAP aquarium silicone. I used it over the summer, and it cured properly. However, I'm not sure if it ever expires, since I noticed that the manufactured date was Aug. 2007. There is no "expiration date" on the silicone.

How do I know if the silicone is no good? I already used some, but may have to start over if you guys think it's no good.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Bad silicone comes out of the tube kinda lumpy and grainy and never cures.
If yours cured, it was fine.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

ok, it's curing, and losing it's smell. It never cures if it's bad? I've heard two stories-- A, it hardens inside the tube, and B, the non curing thing.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> ok, it's curing, and losing it's smell. It never cures if it's bad? I've heard two stories-- A, it hardens inside the tube, and B, the non curing thing.


The way it goes bad is probably dependent on the type of silicone; with DAP aquarium silicone, I imagine it would go bad by hardening in the tube vs. losing its ability to cure.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I just used some DAP manufactured in March 2004 and it cured fine.
-mark


----------

